# I'm back! First prop of 2014



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

Been out of the Halloween crowd for a few years due to crazy work and kids. Now I have older kids and a job with normal hours so I'm back on board. Here's the first prop of the year and first one I've probably made in 6-7 years.

Start with some branches I found in a brush pile on the side of the road.










A little bailing wire, a few zip ties and a couple screws got me to here:
You know where this is going.










Then off to Jo Ann Fabrics for some black burlap, tan burlap and wig head. A little head scratching and some fiberglass resin got me to here:










Then a little creativity and a lot of standing around thinking and head scratching with some of the tan burlap, hot glue gun, fiberglass resin and bailing wire and I ended up with my first home made hat. Added some green LEDS for eyes followed with a couple of scrap pieces of plexiglass over the LEDs and painted to diffuse the light a bit. Ran to the thrift store and found an old trench coat that I roughed up a bit with a grinding flap disc and dry brushed with some different shades of gray to give it a worn out look
More thinking, more head scratching and repeated repainting along with some twine for a mouth and I ended up with my first prop of 2014 and my first ever scare crow.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice! The face is amazing.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

That looks really cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very cool and creepy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine work. Seems I might need to do more head scratching if it will result in props like that


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Seems I might need to do more head scratching if it will result in props like that


lmao. That was one of the funniest quotes I have seen in awhile.


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Great use of the materials!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a wonderful face!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very creepy looking, it's got that look, I'd turn back if I were you!


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

looks awesome , amazing what the mind can concoct out of so little. If I ever get past the 10 post thing I have a few you might like.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like 10 post is the count so we'll see if I can gain a few here and their !


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

LOVE! It definitely creeps me out...which is good!


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Nicely done! You have to love getting such creepiness out of someone's throw away brush pile.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Horrific creation!  Well done! He's the stuff of nightmares, and kudos on the paint techniques.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Just curious but will you be able to store it or its a one time use thing?


----------



## byrdawg (Sep 24, 2014)

awesome job


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so creepy! Coolest looking scarecrow I've ever seen.


----------

